# Can any identify this skeleton?



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

Last year while my dad and I were scouting for deer, we came upon a skeleton that we cannot identify. My dad is a very experienced hunter/outdoorsman, and even he is stumped. We've searched the internet for skulls to try and find on like it, but we can't. We looked for it again this year to take home (last year it still had a film on it), but all that was left was the skull. The bottom jaw is gone, and there are no teeth attached to the upper jaw. The eyes are about in the middle of the skull. It has what looks like two tusk-like protrusions, but the skull doesn't match a wild hogs. Oh, and we live in West Tennessee.


I'll take more pictures of the skull tomorrow, but here are the pictures from last year:

















Thanks


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Where is the skull? I see a spine and a pelvis. No skull.


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

What you are calling the skull is actually the pelvis. Sorry to burst your bubble.

Whistler


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

Haha...you know, I think we just had one huge, collective dumb moment.:doh:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wonderland said:


> Haha...you know, I think we just had one huge, collective dumb moment.:doh:



Either that, or youve discovered a new species


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

Well, a new species would have been more exciting (and less embarrassing.) But somehow I think we're not that lucky


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

deer spine & pelvis


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Aliens, Their back..........................


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

OMG! Am I laughing my grits off or what? LOL! 

I kept scrolling down wondering where the skull is? 

One time when I was a youngster I was out squirrel hunting when I came upon a deers pelvic bones. I picked it up, stuck it up to my face and turned around growled at my hound. Scared the carp out of him, he started barking and took off running back home.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

I vote Chupacabra...missing any goats or chickens???


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

looks like the north end of a south bound something another to me lol.


----------

